# New Quiltalongs



## Calico Katie

Several new quiltalongs have been posted and they're mostly scrappy - my favorites! 

https://weddingdressblue.wordpress....rs-quilt-along-part-1-preparation-and-basics/
https://weddingdressblue.wordpress.com/2017/07/13/irish-stars-quilt-along-part-2-scale-and-size/
https://weddingdressblue.wordpress....ong-part-3-triple-irish-chain-block-tutorial/ 

I really like this one a lot and it's on my "someday" list. Under the picture of the quilt she says the quilt top is 72" square without borders and 84" square with the borders. I think she had figured that measurement before adding the outer border. With both of the checkerboard borders, it looks like the top will finish at 92" square. 
http://www.butterflythreadsquilting.com/2017/07/summer-star-scrappy-sew-along-step-1.html

This is an older QAL that I'd already planned to make this winter. I'm thinking about using dark to medium blues in place of the green and light to light medium blues in place of the red ... maybe use pale yellow and cream scraps for the background. This would be a grandson quilt.
http://hopefulhomemaker.com/scrappy-swoon-quilt-along/

The patterns in this applique series are only free for one month. If you want these, the safest thing is to print the patterns off. In the past, I've tried saving her files on my computer but when I went back a couple of months later, I couldn't access the pattern.
http://ajpadilla.com/bom/christmas-tweets

http://prettypiney.com/wish-merry-quilt-a-long-coming-soon/


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Belfrybat

Thank you! I learned several years ago to always download and/or print off patterns I find on the internet. Pages come and go. What I do now is use a nifty program to turn just about any webpage into a pdf file which can then be downloaded onto my computer. Makes saving patterns a breeze. https://www.printfriendly.com/ I keep this file on the top of my "favourites" so I can easily find it.


----------



## COSunflower

Thanks Katie!!! Do you quilt your own quilts? I don't make large ones any more because I don't have a big enough table to work on. I did buy a book on "quilting as you go" which I am hoping will help me finish up my quilts.


----------



## Calico Katie

I hand quilt my tops and that's why I'm slow about getting things finished. Once in a blue moon I'll tie one but I really don't like to do that. On something like the Grandma's Patchwork quilt, I probably wouldn't mind having that machine quilted because most of the quilting won't really show but it's too expensive for me to have it done. I was just thinking this morning about how I'll quilt that one. Probably stitch in the ditch for the nine patches and QSTs, still iffy on what I'll do with the plain squares.

When I first started quilting, I did "quilt as you go" and it makes it quicker and easier. After a while, though, I didn't want the seams on the back so I started quilting the whole top on a hoop. At least 90% of my quilts are bed size, mostly double or queen.


----------



## COSunflower

I can't quilt anything large by hand because of arthritis and polymyalgia rhuematica. My hand and arm muscles can't hold the hoop any more. Somtimes it is even hard for me to crochet and hold my work or hook.  I don't mind the seams on the back so I think I will try the quilt as you go. That's what I'm going to do with my Christmas quilts.


----------



## Calico Katie

I think you'll like the quilt as you go. You can find out which size of block is the easiest for you to quilt and really go to town with it! I think I mostly pin basted the block and quilted it without a hoop. If the block was bigger than 12", I think I put it on a lightweight hoop, the thin cheap ones that are about 10" to 12" in diameter. That was back in the early 80s so it's getting a little foggy now.


----------



## COSunflower

I'm going to machine quilt them as I go. I need to find a walking foot that will fit my Kenmore machine now.


----------

